# Immune system burn out???



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I have hashi's and have been on treatment for 8weeks now. .50 synthroid. Does anyone else that has this diease or anyother autoimmune diease fill like thier immune system is in attack. I dont know if its me or what. But after starting treatment i felt fine until 2 weeks ago. Ive been feeling weak,tired, bad fatigue, and brain fog. Its not just that, i also have a high heart rate and am on a calicum blocker (since i cant take beta blockers). That was doing well until a bout 2 weeks ago. Also my stomach is all messed up. Daily, im running to the bathroom, bad burning in the stomach. Yuck. So i was just thinking that maybe my immune system is under attack. Or could i be going hyper. I just got my blood work done. Just waiting on the results.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hang tight until the blood work comes back, then please post the results [and the normal ranges]. Can tell a lot more if they did a broad set of tests.

The lethargy and brain fog might be the result of the Hashi's. The fast heart and CCB med - was this before or after you started the Synthroid?

Some of us with Hashi's have at least one other autoimmune disease.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

The calcium blocker was before The synthroid. I was school hashi last year,but my heart rate has been high for three or more years. My blood pressure is fine.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was unable to tolerate much synthroid...the tummy issues were quite unpleasant.

Have you had anything other than bloodwork done?


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Just the blood work And ultrasound. I'm awaiting biopsy.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I think many of us here have additional autoimmune diseases in addition to thyroid-related ones. The theory is that once your body is under attack, it opens the floodgates for other immune problems to take hold, too.

Since you mention the stomach issues, that could be from being hyper, or you may wish to check into gluten sensitivity and Celiac disease. My limited understanding is that with some folks, gluten fools the body into thinking that it, too, is an invader. Another avenue to potentially investigate would be your adrenal glands if the fatigue doesn't resolve once the other issues do. The adrenals kind of go hand-in-hand with the thyroid.

Sounds like you are lined up for a biopsy; for nodules, correct? Hope you are feeling better soon and don't worry, things will get better; it just takes some time to heal and find the right avenues for treatment.

:hugs:


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank You!! I am thinking that the tummy issues where from taking Melatonin. I was taking it for a few days and it corrasponded to the tummy issues. My doctor called today and said so far so good. He said my levels where wear he wants them to be. He is one of the ones who treats by both testing and symptoms.

I will say that my brain fog and abilty to focus and concentrate are way better as is my fatigue and engery. I go in 3 weeks to get my nodules biopsed so hopefully all will be well.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Tracilee said:


> My doctor called today and said so far so good. He said my levels where wear he wants them to be. He is one of the ones who treats by both testing and symptoms.


This is excellent. Just be sure to request copies of all your labs and reports. Sounds like you have a good doc, though.


----------

